# PTSD In Law Enforcement



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A story in the Canadian media came to my attention. The RCMP is looking at the impact of post traumatic stress disorder on police. As I read over the story I thought back to my years of law enforcement and, while I was never involved in active shooting, I know the views of dying and abused children and adults, the eyes of shocked parents and relatives, and the realization that people I arrested were debating whether or not to pull their guns had deep impacts on me. PTSD is often thought of for those exposed to battlefield conditions. Too often we forget many of us are on the battlefields right here. PTSD is a health issue for cops and one worth discussing.

RCMP struggling with PTSD within the ranks - CTV News


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

I have seen studies that report that PTSD can happen from numerous smaller incidences as well as one intense incident. Look what a street cop sees everyday especially in the large cities. No wonder that we have large suicide, alcoholism and divioce rates. Departments keep getting rid of stress units to save money.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

How could alot of LEO/Firefighters/EMT's not have it with all the things you all deal with...alot depends on how far down you can bury it..and for how long.
You are so right Ocks, the stress units are damn important...


----------

